# Take a Look at a 26 Gigapixel Picture of Paris



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 19, 2010)

Paris 26 Gigapixels is a stitching of 2346 single photos showing a very high-resolution panoramic view of the French capital (354159x75570px).

On the website *www.paris-26-gigapixels.com you can visit Paris and see on a single image all famous monuments of the French capital. The Eiffel tower, the Louvre, Beaubourg, Notre Dame de Paris, and many more. Thanks to very deep zooming capabilities, the smallest details of Paris monuments are at anyone’s reach. What’s more, Paris 26 Gigapixels can be printed on a 6500 sq.ft support whilst keeping an excellent quality!

Source


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2010)

^^Lolzz.......Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 21, 2010)

wow that g8 thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 26, 2010)

i think i should try Saving it(or Downloading either)........lol !!


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 16, 2010)

Printing this will be an effort ,not necessarily worth it!

+++ Edit...Yes its worth it.If you can afford.


----------

